# How to build the freebsd install cd



## Alain De Vos (May 14, 2021)

Going to /usr/src/ and running sh release.sh does nothing.
(error : fetch-pack: unexpected disconnect while reading sideband packet)


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2021)

Read release(7) and the /usr/src/release/release.sh script.


----------



## zirias@ (May 15, 2021)

And short answer, assuming you really only want the CDROM images (not DVD, not memory stick) _and_ you want to base them on your current src and obj trees (_not_ a clean environment to rebuild the "official" media), it's as simple as:

`make -C release cdrom`

But then, the manpage gives you all the possibilities you have


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 16, 2021)

I use freebsd for years. This week I learned the command "pkg alias".


----------



## balanga (May 16, 2021)

Alain De Vos didn't you see my post Thread 80352/post-512052 ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 16, 2021)

There are two ways of booting. One with a memory disk, your posting , the other media disk. For that you can go to
/usr/src. The latter uses  "man mkimg".


----------

